# Redbone coonhounds and invisible fences?



## MissTsa09 (May 25, 2010)

I heard that coonhounds don't respond well to invisible fences, as in because they are hardy dogs they ignore the boundry especially if something interests them on the other side. Is this true? 

I'm looking at adopting a 4 month redbone coonhound from a local shelter and we don't want to install a 6' fence in our backyard just for him when our lab/shephard mix does just fine knowing the boundries. Is it possible to train him to respect the boundaries? If so, what's the best way to train him? 

Also, our yard is not the biggest yard so we take our dog to an off leash dog park for exercise, but I've also heard you have to keep coonhounds leashed? We don't want to train the hound for hunting, but what would happen if we let him off leash in the dog park? This dog park is very large with a lake in the middle and natural prairie grasses except for mowed paths.


----------



## jiml (Jun 19, 2008)

I see no reason your coonhound cant be offleash in a dogpark any more than another breed. As for the electric fence I can only speek of my coonhound who prob would be tough to keep in the yard with only the e-fence. she currently has both an e-fence and a physical fence. She is somewhat of an escape artist if we dont put the e-collar on for any period of time. 

But remember this prob varies with the individual dog. Not to mention that the e-fence is really only a training aid. Time must be put into training, you cant just install and let the dog go.


----------



## MissTsa09 (May 25, 2010)

Thanks! We don't have an e-fence yet since we moved but have been thinking about it. When I heard that the invisible fence doesn't work for coonhounds I wondered why that would be. 

My husband and I don't have experience with hounds so this will be the first. I've been trying to research everything I can before we make the decision. Any tips are a great help.


----------

